# MUFE Face and Body Foundation



## Sinford (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi I know there's a lot of threads about kit foundations and I have decided to go for MUFE Face and Body and MUFE HD Foundations to update my kit, the only think is, I find their shades incredibly confusing!

Can anyone help me choosing shades, I'm thinking of getting 5 shades of each,  and can I also mention that it's very unlikely that I will be making up any very dark skin tones for the time being so I don't think I will need any very dark shades, unless they are useful for mixing other colours, I'm not really sure, I've been using a Kryolan creme foundation palette with 24 different colours in it so I'm not used to limiting my choice and I can't exactly afford 24 bottles of foundation!

Thank you!


----------

